# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Raw honey raw water.

## Greengage

Only honey from cut comb and maybe soft set honey could be referred to as raw it usually obtains a premium price. (Ok some heather honey also obtains a premium price) but to hell with all this honey there is more money in Raw water. Only in America. http://uk.businessinsider.com/danger...18-1?r=US&IR=T

----------


## fatshark

Unfortunately not only in America ... there's outrageously expensive water over here as well (though much, much more dangerous) ... and there's a discussion on ley lines in the other place.

And here's xkcd's take on the first of these aqueous topics :

dilution.png

from xkcd.com

----------


## mbc

I got fed up of customers at farmers markets asking if my honey was raw so I looked it up and according to most 'raw food' aficionados it seems honey is raw if it hasn't been heated beyond 40c or ultafiltered (ie. almost all small scale honey!)
It's all a bit flat earth if you ask me...

----------


## Greengage

I thought everyone knew that Locating a beehive directly over certain geomagnetic lines in the landscape has an immense beneficial impact on the health of the colony.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Calum

> I thought everyone knew that Locating a beehive directly over certain geomagnetic lines in the landscape has an immense beneficial impact on the health of the colony.


Yes thats why I locate all my colonies close to Vodafone mobile transmission stations. According to my mobile connection Vodafone use the same principle for national coverage throughout Europe...

----------


## Adam

I had not seen the 40 degree reference to raw honey. is this a truly recognised figure? and what does no filtering mean? Wax and bits of bee leg are encouraged I wonder?

When I have been asked by customers for Raw honey and asked them "what do you mean as it is not an official term for honey", there is usually no answer of any sense. Of course heating honey to 40C for a long time would increase HMF to above permitted levels.

It is a sad case that milk in a supermarket is cheaper than water. Something is wrong here!

----------


## Poly Hive

I think the word "filtering" really refers to the practice of super heating honey, then pumping it through very fine filters and then cooling it quickly. This process removes EVERYTHING particulate from the substance (in my view with no pollen in it it is no longer honey) which is then filled into squeezy bears and so on for the long shelf life the big boys want. Done especially in the good ole USA. 

PH

----------

